# Coat Handler Leave-In Conditioner



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

This seems to be the one! I have tried Biogroom Silk, Pure Paws, CC - and most of the others recommended here but hadn't gotten to Coat Handler. Yesterday, I used it for the first time. What a difference!!!! Even this morning, the mats the formed over night were much easier to coax out. I could get most of them with my fingers without a lot of tugging and then comb through. Happy mama, happy Loki!

I guess I really didn't think the brand of conditioner would make much difference but it really is trial and error for what works with each dog. I think I read I could put a little diluted in with the detangled. I might have to try it!!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Hurray!


----------



## Boop (Mar 5, 2017)

Barbara Levy said:


> This seems to be the one! I have tried Biogroom Silk, Pure Paws, CC - and most of the others recommended here but hadn't gotten to Coat Handler. Yesterday, I used it for the first time. What a difference!!!! Even this morning, the mats the formed over night were much easier to coax out. I could get most of them with my fingers without a lot of tugging and then comb through. Happy mama, happy Loki!
> 
> I guess I really didn't think the brand of conditioner would make much difference but it really is trial and error for what works with each dog. I think I read I could put a little diluted in with the detangled. I might have to try it!!!!


Lucky you, lucky Loki!
Is Coat Handler scented? Please tell us more.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam buys it in the five gallon containers, and has for years. It does not do well on the cottony, curly coats.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Tom King said:


> Pam buys it in the five gallon containers, and has for years. It does not do well on the cottony, curly coats.


I wish I knew more about their coats. Since Loki (and Java) are the only Havanese I know, I don't have much comparison for types of coats. Java's dark hair is definitely silkier than Loki. Loki is pretty curly (I think) so I could see where it might weight down his coat later. For now, it is helping with the mats and that is my #1 concern.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbara Levy said:


> This seems to be the one! I have tried Biogroom Silk, Pure Paws, CC - and most of the others recommended here but hadn't gotten to Coat Handler. Yesterday, I used it for the first time. What a difference!!!! Even this morning, the mats the formed over night were much easier to coax out. I could get most of them with my fingers without a lot of tugging and then comb through. Happy mama, happy Loki!
> 
> I guess I really didn't think the brand of conditioner would make much difference but it really is trial and error for what works with each dog. I think I read I could put a little diluted in with the detangled. I might have to try it!!!!


It makes a HUGE difference when you find the "right" combination for your dog... It's not always the same! I don't even use the same shampoo and conditioner on all of mine!


----------

